# 30D for $50....was I foolish?



## photoflyer (Jun 8, 2019)

So I was dropping a few items off at Goodwill and I popped in to look around.   They had a 30D body for $50 and I could not resist.  I don't need it, I already have a 50D, T7i, and 6D Mark II but I really like the XXD series and it is always good to have a "disposible" body for higher risk situations. Or to lend to a friend or family member.

Besides, I also got a charger and two batteries in the box which I can use on the 50D.  No CF card.

It is mint. Almost as if it was never used.  I don't know how to get a shutter count but there is not even a speck of dust on the body.

Was this foolish?


----------



## Designer (Jun 8, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> Was this foolish?


Only if you can't think up a good reason.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 8, 2019)

YOU HAVE GAS!!!!!! 


Sorry dude.. no cure.


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 9, 2019)

I would use something like that in the high risk shoots like photography on a sandy beach or as you say lending to someone


----------



## Dwrcymru (Jun 13, 2019)

Same thing happened to me a couple of years ago. It was an EOS 400d with a price tag of £60.00, it came with a kit lens, battery and charger and an online purchase.

When the camera arrived it came in a camera bag, in the bag along with the camera and lens was 2 spare batteries, battery grip, various filters including a circular polarizer, wired remote which was fully digital with timers, lens hood, lens blower brush, body and lens caps. The only thing that was left out was a compact flash card. 

The body was spotless, the other gear was in an unused condition, I was thrilled to bits with it.

You did the right thing.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 13, 2019)

Dwrcymru said:


> thrilled to bits


What a steal!  

I've had a chance to use it now and the image quality is really good so long as 8-megapixels will suffice.

The only issue was a skipping aperture / shutter wheel. And I think that was due to its sitting unused for 10 years rather than overuse.  I turned the camera upside down and squirted a tiny bit of alcohol into it and worked it over and now it is like new.


----------

